# Can't ride switch



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

I long board mongo pushing with my left foot but i snowboard regular and push with my right. I can scate with either foot forward but i can only push well with my left leg. The funny thing is that i can only snowboard with my left foot forward. Is there any trick to riding switch?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

no tricks, just practice/time


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

The same steps people take to learn how to link turns are the same you would use to learn switch. People get frustrated and give up on switch because they can just switch back to their comfortable riding position. The trick is to trick yourself into thinking there is no other option and just push through and practice practice practice.


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> The trick is to trick yourself into thinking there is no other option


Like accidentally mounting your bindings backwards? Haha that was a fun experience...

Alright i guess i just gotta practice then, can't wait for winter


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

It really is worth it. Adds another level to your riding experience. And trick variations.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Mounting your bindings the other way can actually be useful if you have a directional board. It will force you to learn all over again. Do everything including the lift switch. 

Before you know it you'll be riding either way just fine.**



** If your normal dominate leg has more muscle than your non dominate leg you will probably be missing a little something but no worries. You'll get stronger the more you ride switch.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

In a recent thread of 2013 season goals every 2nd poster wanted to get better at switch, me included.

So don't feel bad, and just go for it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*practice > anything else*

one good mental trick that has helped me was to think of a new foot forward instead of riding backwards.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

CassMT said:


> no tricks, just practice/time


+1

You just gotta commit yourself... The same dedication it took you to learn it on your skateboard. it's no different with a snowboard...


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> one good mental trick that has helped me was to think of a new foot forward instead of riding backwards.


Thank's i'll try that! Now all i need is some snow n then i can start practicing!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I learned to ride switch very early on in my riding. Near the end of my first full season. 

I see a lot of people keep mentioning "just practice, or learn it from going back to the basics of learning to ride reg." But if you've been riding for some time, and with what I assume is at least a few years of skate experience? Do you even _remember_ all the drills and practice techniques you had to do when you were first learning to ride? I was so new, I was just barely competent linking turns regular on green & blue runs, when I learned to ride switch. I took a private lesson, from an instructor. Maybe a lesson, from a good instructor, someone who will run you thru all of those, silly, boring, stupid looking drills that a lot of us had to go thru when learning to ride our regular stance, (Be that goofy or reg.) might be beneficial?

If it's been a few years since you were a NooB, and feeling like you already "know" how to ride, it might be tough to recall all those sometimes humiliatingly stoopid looking techniques and drills! I also had the advantage of being new enough to snowboarding that my ego did not suffer a hit by taking instruction or having to go thru learning switch from scratch! In fact, I eventually wound up getting a massive ego boost by having more experienced riders tell me that as new as I was, they were impressed that I could ride switch better than they could! :thumbsup:

It just might help to be reminded of some of those basic techniques for just learning to ride when applying them to your getting proficient riding switch! Maybe? Just a thought.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

lot of green runs are in your future. Progress slowly and as mentioned a ton of times it really is like learning to ride all over again. 

I sometimes need to mentally tell myself to put more weight on my front foot. When I feel a little sketchy or getting off balance. This was early on and sometimes still happens but now I am very comfortable riding switch. 

Just time on the board and going back to the basics


----------



## Lagomorphic (Jan 9, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> I learned to ride switch very early on in my riding. Near the end of my first full season. . . .


Interesting. I'm a noob, just linking turns. I was definitely planning to take another lesson or two at the beginning of this season. When reading this thread, I was wondering if it might make sense for me to start trying switch sooner rather than later. It does seem like chomps might be on to something here . . .


----------



## FreeBird (Nov 25, 2012)

When I started to learn riding switch, I had serious trouble being able to initiate toe-side turns. I took fall after fall not being able to complete the turn. What helped for me was holding out my arms to both sides, forcing my shoulders to stay aligned with the board while kind of pointing my arm and shoulder in the direction I wanted to go while turning. Not saying this is the best, or the proper way, but atleast it got me started. 
(hope my description makes sense)

Also, there is a thread called "Riding switch" at page 2 in the "tips, tricks..." section with more about this subject...


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Lagomorphic said:


> Interesting. I'm a noob, just linking turns. I was definitely planning to take another lesson or two at the beginning of this season. When reading this thread, I was wondering if it might make sense for me to start trying switch sooner rather than later. It does seem like chomps might be on to something here . . .


Absolutely, don't leave it for later


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

the weight distribution is critical, just like the tendency of a beginner is to get too far back on it and not be able to turn, so does the starting switcher need to commit to that downhill foot. i find it easier to be going a bit faster to get it carving. eventually there is a moment where you arent sure what is backward of forward, you are just riding it. and they are one in the same. 

try commiting to full runs switch, even if it takes you an hour to get down, progression maximum

and for yall just starting riding, start switch now, imo, the sooner the better

trade boards with an opposite-footed buddy for a runs, or a day


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Lagomorphic said:


> Interesting. I'm a noob, just linking turns. I was definitely planning to take another lesson or two at the beginning of this season. When reading this thread, I was wondering if it might make sense for me to start trying switch sooner rather than later. It does seem like chomps might be on to something here . . .


+1
Learn it right from the beginning, so you can't develop this feeling of "wrong direction". For me, switch feels very unnatural... body is used to ride solely one direction many years. It's not your head that knows to ride, it's all about muscle memory. I would perfectly _know_ how to ride but struggle to even link two turns with the "wrong" front/hind leg. You'll find me back on a bunny hill (urgh) this season :laugh: hope, the days on a kiteboard riding switch this summer helped to overcome this feeling of wrong :dizzy:


----------



## Lagomorphic (Jan 9, 2013)

I do various workouts on my Indo board, and one thing I do is just put on some music and ride it for a while like I'm on a snowboard (when I'm lifting weights etc on it, I'm centered and looking ahead, when I'm "riding" on it, I'm looking in one direction and generally putting more weight on my front foot). This can get a bit boring, so I started riding "switch" on it just to spice things up. It felt a bit awkward the first time I did it but that was it. I wonder if "riding switch" on an Indo board would help people who have trouble with it.

Also, people vary in how ambidextrous they are in handedness. I wouldn't be surprised if it's the same with riding switch. It probably comes more easily for some people regardless of how long they've been snowboarding.


----------



## Lagomorphic (Jan 9, 2013)

P.S. This is so helpful. I'm definitely going to work on riding switch some time this season . . .


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

everyone is different as we all know. 
I'm not to sure I'd be jumping on the switch riding until is reg riding his/your reg riding is on lock. I got the feeling he just started linking turns. For me I had to be very comfortable with my reg riding before I felt I should try switch.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

CassMT said:


> try commiting to full runs switch, even if it takes you an hour to get down, progression maximum


+100. If you ride switch in full runs top to bottom it will progress your switch ability in remarkable time. Everytime I ride I "make" my girl ride swith top to bottom at least once that day. She's not always thrilled but the results have been priceless. If you ride with friends, challenge each other to ride switch and push yourself to be better.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

What binding angles do you run? If you run a forward stance then it will be much tougher to ride switch. If you run duck or near symmetrical duck it'll be much easier. Also I found that a true twin made it much easier...


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> I learned to ride switch very early on in my riding. Near the end of my first full season.
> 
> I see a lot of people keep mentioning "just practice, or learn it from going back to the basics of learning to ride reg." But if you've been riding for some time, and with what I assume is at least a few years of skate experience? Do you even _remember_ all the drills and practice techniques you had to do when you were first learning to ride? I was so new, I was just barely competent linking turns regular on green & blue runs, when I learned to ride switch. I took a private lesson, from an instructor. Maybe a lesson, from a good instructor, someone who will run you thru all of those, silly, boring, stupid looking drills that a lot of us had to go thru when learning to ride our regular stance, (Be that goofy or reg.) might be beneficial?
> 
> ...


Ya I've snowboarded for 4 years and long boarded for a couple years. Thing is though, I've only gone to a resort maybe 6 times and have just been riding a little on some small hills in the woods. 
I don't remember any drills because i was never given any. I've just been slowly teaching my self how to snowboard. I took a 1 hour lesson once but the instructor just told meto commit to the turn.

Haha i don't know if it's been a few years since i was a noob; i've snowboard for a wile but i ride like i just started most of the time. I had been using a 1993 Burton Air board  that was a little short for me and had no wax, dull edges, and wasn't wide (size 13 boots on a skinny board haha). One day i had the bolts holding my front binding on striped out so i had to get a rental. The rental actually was in good shape and my boots actually fit on it so when i went back up the lift it was extremely easy for me to snowboard and i could do all the runs i went down fine (progressed from falling on the bunny hill on my old board to not falling on a black diamond with the rental). But after that day of riding the rental i never went back out because i was broke from getting a new snowboard so i don't really know how i would classify my riding ability.

that's a good idea to take a lesson on how to ride switch, think i'll try that this year.



slyder said:


> lot of green runs are in your future. Progress slowly and as mentioned a ton of times it really is like learning to ride all over again.
> 
> I sometimes need to mentally tell myself to put more weight on my front foot. When I feel a little sketchy or getting off balance. This was early on and sometimes still happens but now I am very comfortable riding switch.
> 
> Just time on the board and going back to the basics


i think that i might not be putting enough weight on my front foot, thanks for reminding me!.



FreeBird said:


> When I started to learn riding switch, I had serious trouble being able to initiate toe-side turns. I took fall after fall not being able to complete the turn. What helped for me was holding out my arms to both sides, forcing my shoulders to stay aligned with the board while kind of pointing my arm and shoulder in the direction I wanted to go while turning. Not saying this is the best, or the proper way, but atleast it got me started.
> (hope my description makes sense)
> 
> Also, there is a thread called "Riding switch" at page 2 in the "tips, tricks..." section with more about this subject...


i think i should take a lesson then



CassMT said:


> the weight distribution is critical, just like the tendency of a beginner is to get too far back on it and not be able to turn, so does the starting switcher need to commit to that downhill foot. i find it easier to be going a bit faster to get it carving. eventually there is a moment where you arent sure what is backward of forward, you are just riding it. and they are one in the same.
> 
> try commiting to full runs switch, even if it takes you an hour to get down, progression maximum
> 
> ...


I'll try going faster next time and see if i can steer better, thanks for the tip! 

Haha sadly i don't think i'll be able to switch boards with any of the guys i ride with, i know nobody who has a wide board and bindings big enough to hold my boots.


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

poutanen said:


> What binding angles do you run? If you run a forward stance then it will be much tougher to ride switch. If you run duck or near symmetrical duck it'll be much easier. Also I found that a true twin made it much easier...


I think i had them at 15degrees front and back until a binding came off and i got a rental. i think the rental was at like 5degrees front and back. my new board is a true twin and it's set to 15degrees so i should be able to ride switch.


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> +100. If you ride switch in full runs top to bottom it will progress your switch ability in remarkable time. Everytime I ride I "make" my girl ride swith top to bottom at least once that day. She's not always thrilled but the results have been priceless. If you ride with friends, challenge each other to ride switch and push yourself to be better.


good tip thanks, i'll try and rid switch all the way down the mountain. 

haha my freinds can ride switch all the time with no problems so there won't be that much competition.


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

Lagomorphic said:


> I do various workouts on my Indo board, and one thing I do is just put on some music and ride it for a while like I'm on a snowboard (when I'm lifting weights etc on it, I'm centered and looking ahead, when I'm "riding" on it, I'm looking in one direction and generally putting more weight on my front foot). This can get a bit boring, so I started riding "switch" on it just to spice things up. It felt a bit awkward the first time I did it but that was it. I wonder if "riding switch" on an Indo board would help people who have trouble with it.
> 
> Also, people vary in how ambidextrous they are in handedness. I wouldn't be surprised if it's the same with riding switch. It probably comes more easily for some people regardless of how long they've been snowboarding.


that's a really good idea, i've got to try it!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lagomorphic said:


> Interesting. I'm a noob, just linking turns. I was definitely planning to take another lesson or two at the beginning of this season. When reading this thread, I was wondering if it might make sense for me to start trying switch sooner rather than later. It does seem like chomps might be on to something here . . .


You certainly won't regret learning to do it sooner rather than later, that's for sure!

I am only going into my 3rd. full season this year. I started riding when I was 50 in Feb. of 2011. I almost always chime in on this topic of discussion because as a relatively new(b) rider, it's one of the few areas where I definitely have some real, hard earned experience, and as you can see if you search the forum for this frequently discussed topic. There are quite a few long time, seasoned, experienced riders who can't, won't, don't like, or aren't very adept at riding switch! I'm always a little surprised every time I read those replies! I know the majority of those guys and gals could ride circles around me all over the hill riding regular, but I would have an advantage when riding switch!

I should also mention that I learned to ride switch on a directional twin, setback stance, cambered board! Before I took my lesson, I was like Freebird. I couldn't initiate a toe side turn switch! I crashed and burned every single time I tried! Every time! BTW Freebird, the technique you described with aligning and using your shoulders, "pointing" your turns? That was the exact technique my instructor taught me to use. (_That and a little trick of bringing my knees together to help engage the toe side turns and spreading them apart for heel side!_)

As a result of learning to ride switch comfortably on such a relatively difficult and challenging deck? When I finally got my slightly shorter, flat rocker RGR and hybrid camber NS Proto CT, both of which are true twin boards? I found that those are easy as _fuck_ to ride switch! :thumbsup: :laugh:

Keep at it! It's definitely worth it!


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

The first day I ride this year I am committing to riding nothing but switch. I'll start on the bunny hill if I have to. I think that's how it should be done. I've only got one season of riding under my belt so I don't want to wait to long before I learn it.

If you're having real difficulty with it I would suggest doing this: get a lesson and tell the instructor it is your first time snowboarding and your stance is goofy (if your normal stance is regular). If the instructor thinks it's your first time he's really going to focus on teaching you the right way and you'll learn switch as easy as you learned regular.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Epic said:


> get a lesson and tell the instructor it is your first time snowboarding and your stance is goofy (if your normal stance is regular). If the instructor thinks it's your first time he's really going to focus on teaching you the right way and you'll learn switch as easy as you learned regular.


Ummm I would just tell the instructor you want to learn to ride switch and let him teach you. 

He may even ride switch with you to give better demos or have some drills that would be better for a guy learning switch as opposed to a complete newbie rider. 
Don't lie, let them teach you what you want to learn. Maybe even ask for an instructor that would be comfortable teaching you switch and that you are an intermediate or what ever level rider. 

I feel this is a far better choice than the lying direction.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

slyder said:


> Ummm I would just tell the instructor you want to learn to ride switch and let him teach you.
> 
> He may even ride switch with you to give better demos or have some drills that would be better for a guy learning switch as opposed to a complete newbie rider.
> Don't lie, let them teach you what you want to learn. Maybe even ask for an instructor that would be comfortable teaching you switch and that you are an intermediate or what ever level rider.
> ...


+1000 on this. The earlier you learn the better. though I self-taught my switch riding a bit on my 2nd season and concentrated more on my 3rd, it really was a great benefit especially when you get tired riding deep stuff while on your normal stance.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

I didn't start learning switch quite as early in my experience as chomps or others, but I think I started working on it late in my second season. The only things I can think to add are that I love to work on switch riding on both icy days and powder days. On icy days, I hate taking as many risks in the park, so switch practice actually gives me a lower-risk challenge. On pow days, it greatly prolongs my endurance since I ride a centered stance twin and of course pow allows me to really push my progression with less risk of injury. Also, I will work on it when I'm too tired to ride regular in any conditions. Even on an average day, I make sure to do at least a few runs switch, sometimes even most, just to keep pushing my progression.


----------



## FreeBird (Nov 25, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> You certainly won't regret learning to do it sooner rather than later, that's for sure!
> 
> I am only going into my 3rd. full season this year. I started riding when I was 50 in Feb. of 2011. I almost always chime in on this topic of discussion because as a relatively new(b) rider, it's one of the few areas where I definitely have some real, hard earned experience, and as you can see if you search the forum for this frequently discussed topic. There are quite a few long time, seasoned, experienced riders who can't, won't, don't like, or aren't very adept at riding switch! I'm always a little surprised every time I read those replies! I know the majority of those guys and gals could ride circles around me all over the hill riding regular, but I would have an advantage when riding switch!
> 
> ...



Good to know I was onto something then 
The trick with the knees; is it just something you do to get started and gradually stop doing, or is it more like a recommended riding style?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

FreeBird said:


> Good to know I was onto something then
> The trick with the knees; is it just something you do to get started and gradually stop doing, or is it more like a recommended riding style?


The thing with the knees works reg. or switch! As far as it being "a recommended style?" I honestly don't know. It might be.

You know, as a photographer, I'm a very visually oriented person, so in the past, when other members on the forum have posted very detailed, "technically" descriptive advice and techniques for learning to ride, or how to carve, etc! I often have had a great deal of trouble visualizing exactly what it is that they were describing.

....things like "_shift your weight forward and torsionally flex the front binding while maintaining neutral flexion and extension of the rear until achieving the apex of your turn at this point shift to neutral weighted positoin and reverse the Front torsional flextion while keeping equal pressure on the remaining *Franistan* and *flux capacitor*,.. Yada yada, etc. etc!_" :blink: :blink:

For me, (...and this is _not_ a criticism of the instruction!) It's just I sometimes have a real hard time visualizing that kind of written technical instruction. It is _No Doubt_, accurate, good, effective instruction on technique, But I don't know what it means, or what to put into practice half the time!

So the _looong_ answer to your question is,.. Maybe?? :dunno: :laugh:
What I described may well be exactly what others have been talking about but in less technically accurate jargon! Maybe someone else with SB instructor experience will chime in and answer that for the both of us! :thumbsup:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Much like Chomps I am also visual but can do technical instruction quite well. I like to mimic or see the movement of the body and I can then interrupt quite well and apply it to my riding.
This is why I spend hours watching videos. It is much easier for me to replicate the movement this way.

Keep this in mind as well, all the studying in the world doesn't replace time on the snow. Even though you know what to do, the movements required, pressure on the front foot, etc. sometimes putting that into real time doesn't always go as planned.


----------



## FreeBird (Nov 25, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> The thing with the knees works reg. or switch! As far as it being "a recommended style?" I honestly don't know. It might be.
> 
> You know, as a photographer, I'm a very visually oriented person, so in the past, when other members on the forum have posted very detailed, "technically" descriptive advice and techniques for learning to ride, or how to carve, etc! I often have had a great deal of trouble visualizing exactly what it is that they were describing.
> 
> ...



Totally agree. I will definitely remember the knees when my season starts though. When all this damned rain changes into blessed snow, haha!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> The same steps people take to learn how to link turns are the same you would use to learn switch. People get frustrated and give up on switch because they can just switch back to their comfortable riding position. The trick is to trick yourself into thinking there is no other option and just push through and practice practice practice.


Mentioned to learn switch in the 'aims for next season'. So today, when the others went for aprés, I did a last run dedicated to riding backwards (it IS backwards at +24/+12 ), so no one is waiting for me and I have all the time I need to practice. 

Landed on butt/knees a felt hundred times, even managed to catch and edge twice and scorpioned @#[email protected]  wanted to turn n just ride every other clumsy trun/fall but stayed determined and finished the 800m verticals switch through slush crud n moguls - yes, we have spring riding conditions.
About half way down, it began to slowly click, new hind leg began to accept its new role. It's not hopeless  Gonna do thus every day now!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

neni said:


> Mentioned to learn switch in the 'aims for next season'. So today, when the others went for aprés, I did a last run dedicated to riding backwards (it IS backwards at +24/+12 ), so no one is waiting for me and I have all the time I need to practice.
> 
> Landed on butt/knees a felt hundred times, even managed to catch and edge twice and scorpioned @#[email protected]  wanted to turn n just ride every other clumsy trun/fall but stayed determined and finished the 800m verticals switch through slush crud n moguls - yes, we have spring riding conditions.
> About half way down, it began to slowly click, new hind leg began to accept its new role. It's not hopeless  Gonna do thus every day now!


That's awesome!!!! :thumbsup: Your gonna love it.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

When I was first learning to ride switch, I'd every once in a while get into a "mode" where I would start making every move exactly opposite of what I should, or get in backseat and couldn't get out. When that happened I'd have to just stop and reset my brain, then get going again.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

dedicating those full runs switch your improvement will be exponential

this year i've been working on speed, hauling ass to the point where i'm a bit scared is getting faster and faster. also slashing powder sidewalls switch and purposefully NOT reverting, coming out switch or a full 36o to switch, and trying to get some true carves with the pop and unweighting one does...all of these are superfun challenges almost like learning it for the first time, so fun


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

*Man Up….*



CassMT said:


> dedicating those full runs switch your improvement will be exponential
> 
> this year i've been working on speed, hauling ass to the point where i'm a bit scared is getting faster and faster. also slashing powder sidewalls switch and purposefully NOT reverting, coming out switch or a full 36o to switch, and trying to get some true carves with the pop and unweighting one does...all of these are superfun challenges almost like learning it for the first time, so fun


Monday will be at JayPeak like CassMt will work on speed, full runs, true carves, hope to improve exponential. 

Spent yesterday 80% riding switch timid. 

Purposefully wow you nailed it. Purpose to meet the challenge. *Man up!* 

CassMt Thanks!!!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

CassMT said:


> this year i've been working on speed, hauling ass to the point where i'm a bit scared is getting faster and faster. also slashing powder sidewalls switch and purposefully NOT reverting, coming out switch or a full 36o to switch, and trying to get some true carves with the pop and unweighting one does...all of these are superfun challenges almost like learning it for the first time, so fun


Do I remember correctly that you ride +/+ angles...?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Do I remember correctly that you ride +/+ angles...?


say it isnt so!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

yes it's true ++, for going on 30 seasons now...for me this is a non-factor in switch riding


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm not the most experienced one here, but the only thing that keeps my from trying out ++ is that I don't see how you could ride switch without killing your body? Just stand up for a second like I just did, plant your feet with those angles and look in the opposite way. 

Why would you ever want to do that?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

when i got started ++ was the norm, i realize i am an outlier/oldschooler in this respect. i won't advocate it for everyone, but for me and the kind of riding i do, it's the way...and you'll have to trust me that one can ride switch with ++


----------



## Ackileez (Jan 3, 2014)

When I was learning on the beginner hill, I forced myself to learn switch whilst leaning basic heel and toeside turns.

My buddy kept learning regular, and now switch is totally alien.

I knew once I got comfortable with regular and developed habits it'd be harder.

Now if I ride switch, I'm not too worried, but I am still working on switch way more than regular as expected.

Probably the few things skateboarding taught me that transferred over to snowboarding


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

DIESEL said:


> I'm not the most experienced one here, but the only thing that keeps my from trying out ++ is that I don't see how you could ride switch without killing your body? Just stand up for a second like I just did, plant your feet with those angles and look in the opposite way.
> 
> Why would you ever want to do that?


Spent half the day riding switch and the pack sozialized and did as well, with the difference that they are good at it; they used to practice as kids. One of them even carved. All have app. +30/+15 angles. We all began when +/+ was normal. So switch is well doable, however, it's not high on the agenda, we usually ride/charge/carve one direction, so no one ever felt the urge to change to duck.


----------



## parkboarder22 (Jan 12, 2014)

Take is slow and go on greens and if you feel like you are going to fast... Stop and keep going and try not to fall, but if you do do not get frustrated.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I did a sweet switch tomahawk in waist deep pow the other day... I have tried a lot to practice swtch but I can ride it when I need to. With trees there are times it's pretty much mandatory to do a switch turn or two. 

I have been pushing my son to train switch and one day it clicked for him, hasn't for me yet, he rides comfortable now either way. Just have to commit to training yourself.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

pow is a good training ground imo. the natural tendency is to get a bit much on the back foot which is just what you want in the pow..+ it's softer for the inevitable diggers


----------



## applor (Mar 14, 2013)

I just got back from 9 days boarding in Whistler.
Bummer early season which sucked but still plenty to get around on.

On one of the particularly bad days I decided it was a good time to learn switch (about halfway through my time at Whistler).
I spent a whole day on the Olympic chair practicing switch only. 

By the end of the day I could get down the beginners run just fine and the next day I started going down the home trail greens which I did OK as well.

It just takes time and commitment. It's easier to get the 'feel' for it than when learning from scratch as a beginner. It's important to lean forward and once you get the feel, shifting your weight with your turns.
To be honest the hardest part I have with riding switch before I left were the really fast flat sections where I don't yet have enough experience to quickly switch edges - just need more practice.

As for my gear, I am riding on a Rome Agent Rocker 155 with Now bindings and set 15/-15.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Riding my Ripstik switch before the winter season started help me ride switch on the snowboard.


----------

